# 18-19" Hybrid anyone?



## Plague (23 Mar 2010)

As some may have spotted, I am (still) looking for a good starter commuter bike, probably a hybrid, light weight, to use for riding to work and perhaps some additional road riding at the weekend. Just wondering if anyone has a lightweight aluminium hybrid going at the moment - I'm 5'7 so 18-19" I believe is the right size for me - happy to pay a sensible price.


----------



## onb (23 Mar 2010)

My wife has a 17 1/2 in sloping geometry trek 7100 she doesnt use if you are interested pm me.


----------



## Plague (25 Mar 2010)

Il give the sloping one a miss if thats ok - was thinking something a little more 'manly'


----------



## onb (26 Mar 2010)

Plague said:


> Il give the sloping one a miss if thats ok - was thinking something a little more 'manly'





Hmmm just as well as I got a bollocking for trying to sell it .
Methinks Messrs armstrong ,Cavendish et al are doing ok on less manly velos.


----------



## Dene (26 Mar 2010)

I have a Trek Soho 4, it will be the correct size as I am 5'6. The bike has an Alfine hub gear, disk brakes, mudguards and a rack so is setup for commuting.


----------



## Plague (26 Mar 2010)

Dene said:


> I have a Trek Soho 4, it will be the correct size as I am 5'6. The bike has an Alfine hub gear, disk brakes, mudguards and a rack so is setup for commuting.



I've PM'd you


----------



## MrRidley (26 Mar 2010)

I've got a Subway Carrera 8, if you don't see any others that are suitable.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2010)

I have a subway 1 as well if you are still stuck PM if your interested.

had new cassette,chain and brake pads recently.


----------

